
Bram Cohen explains the Fast Extension proposal for BitTorrent  - soundsop
http://forum.bittorrent.org/viewtopic.php?pid=384#p384
======
wmf
Given the significant changes made in the fast extension, maybe it should have
a cooler name like "BitTorrent 3000".

------
jlouis
The reason Bram sees next to no comments on the Fast Extension is because it
is more or less accepted as a standard already. It does numerous good things,
patches several holes in the original spec and is fairly easy to implement
with a fallback to the old protocol.

